# SONY ANNOUNCEMENT!!!



## cherylynne1 (Feb 3, 2016)

The a6300, which looks like its main objective is to close the gap on high speed tracking on continuous live view...it can show up to 8fps (though it shoots 11fps.) Also, silent shooting and 4K video:

Oh, wow... Sony announces 24MP a6300 with incredible AF and 8 fps live view bursts

And three new lenses: 24-70 2.8, 85 1.4, and 70-200 2.8. Crazy expensive, of course, but at least they exist: 

Sony releases three premium 'G Master' lenses for FE-mount

Yay!!! It doesn't quite live up to the rumors (though nothing ever does) which promised "new and astonishing technology." I guess that was referring to the 8fps continuous live view.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 3, 2016)

kewl

$1,000 body only too.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Oooh, and 11 aperture blades on both the 85 1.4 and the 70-200 2.8. Yay, bokeh!


----------



## runnah (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll stick with canon glass and an adapter.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2016)

I just got the Zeiss 55 and it is crazy sharp, so much so that on casual portrait of my wife I added a bit of haziness.


----------



## cgw (Feb 3, 2016)

Great! A6000 discounts!


----------



## jsm190 (Feb 4, 2016)

And still no touch screen.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 4, 2016)

glad i didnt wait.  I picked up my a6000 new for $540 back in Nov.

all the AF improvements are cute (and good for mirrorless in general) but are not the improvements this camera needs.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree. I also got the a6000 during the recent discounts, and I don't see anything that makes me want to upgrade. I think it's a good choice for video now, and I agree that the AF upgrades are important, but not necessary for me. 

The only thing that might make me consider it is if low light autofocus is drastically improved. Honestly, it's not bad now for my needs, but it would be nice. 

I feel kind of like Sony is wooing the video shooters from Panasonic and the sports/wildlife shooters from Nikon. Not that I'm suggesting this will be anywhere near as good as the D500, but it only needs to be half as good for it to be worth it at that price point. Like when the a6000 came out and they compared it to the D4...the D4 obviously blew it out of the water, but the a6000 held its own well enough that it convinced a bunch of people to go for it. 

Cheap cameras, expensive lenses...it's a business model that seems to be working. After all, it takes a lot longer for lenses to become obsolete and they hold their value much longer.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 4, 2016)

wanna know why guns dont have EVFs?


----------

